# Apple smoked yellow perch fillets



## crazymoon (Mar 12, 2018)

It was time for some tasty treats,first I had to catch the perch.






The sink was full of yellow perch





Then I had to fillet them





I made up a nice brine for an overnight soak





A quick rinse in the am and then an hour to air dry to form a pellicle. Qmatz are the ticket !





A 3 hour or so stay in the smoker with apple chips. I started at 140 with no chips and after an hour I jacked up the temp to 170 and added the chips.





Vac sealed some and coworkers ate some today, I had about 70 perch (140 fillets) and we devoured quite a few today ! Thanks for looking. CM


----------



## jp61 (Mar 12, 2018)

Man, wish I could have a few lol
It's been awhile since I had yellow perch and never smoked.
All around nice job! Enjoy!


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 12, 2018)

Yellow perch are native to Lake Champlain, but it seems like all that I catch now are white(non-native). That looks like a good haul. I've never smoked perch, it's now on my todo list.

Chris


----------



## crazymoon (Mar 12, 2018)

Chris, the white perch smoke up just as well as the yellows,you will love em !


----------



## Maple (Mar 12, 2018)

Looks great. Have to try something like this next time I get some perch.


----------



## tropics (Mar 13, 2018)

CM I knew you would be posting some ice fishing pics,I miss doing that and catching them tasty fish. Points
Richie


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 13, 2018)

They look fantastic!
Nice job!
Al


----------



## uncle eddie (Mar 24, 2018)

awesome pics and the fish looks awesome as well...thnx for sharing


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 24, 2018)

Looks good. Do you mind posting your brine recipe? I would like to try it with some fish this summer. I'm wanting to make some smoked fish jerky.


----------



## ab canuck (Mar 24, 2018)

That is a great looking batch of fish, Been a lot of yrs since I have had perch.... Like for sure..


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 24, 2018)

Awesome---Perch Candy!!:)
I haven't had any Yellow Perch for 2 years!!
I gotta get Bear Jr in gear this year!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## crazymoon (Mar 24, 2018)

indaswamp said:


> Looks good. Do you mind posting your brine recipe? I would like to try it with some fish this summer. I'm wanting to make some smoked fish jerky.


IDS, here is the brine recipe ,it is from a "little chief' smoker manual  from 30 years ago and it is spot on for taste!
1 quart water
3-4 Tbs. non-iodized salt
1/2 cup white sugar
3 ounces of rum
1 ounce lemon juice
3 sections garlic
3 Tbs. pickling spice
1/4 tsp. lemon pepper
3 bay leaves

Refrigerate overnight ,air dry for an hour in the am and  then apple smoke 2 hours or so at 170 then leave in smoker until done. TASTY!


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 24, 2018)

Thanks Crazy! Bookmarked this thread and will give it a go after the next successful fishing trip.
Are the fillets dry like jerky when finished cooking? And how many pounds of fillets will that brine recipe cover?


----------



## crazymoon (Mar 24, 2018)

indaswamp said:


> Thanks Crazy! Bookmarked this thread and will give it a go after the next successful fishing trip.
> Are the fillets dry like jerky when finished cooking? And how many pounds of fillets will that brine recipe cover?



IDS, The smaller fillets were a bit like jerky as I took everything off at the same time but the rest were nice and soft . I probably had around 6-7 pounds (max) in that brine. I never weigh but go by fish count as I can get about 75 perch on my  smoker racks. IMHO you will not be dissapointed w/this brine.


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 24, 2018)

Thanks again crazy...


----------

